# shed hunting



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

okay i know it's early but i want to get more in to shad hunting this year. i went one time last year but didn't find anything, so i am trying to fine out more about it and if you guys know of and public land to look (not looking for the SPOT) anything would help! thanks


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

The only trick I know is to walk a ton in areas that have a ton of deer. The more miles covered in good deer habitat the better the odds are. I have walked 10-12 miles in areas that have been loaded with deer and still came up empty at times. Then sometimes I go for a short walk and find 3. It is a needle in a haystack search


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

yes they are hard to find u can walk for days and find nothing.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

erik said:


> yes they are hard to find u can walk for days and find nothing.


True that! I have *never* found a shed antler of any size. And I've gone looking! The only thing I have found is an entire skull with a small 6 point rack on it. But then, it took me 2 years to find my first morel, so I keep looking.

Edit: Now that I think about it, it strikes me as amazing that I've never come across a shed while out 'shroom hunting!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have found one that had 5 tines on it and a few smaller ones over the years. I have a friend who finds a box full every year, he seems to find most of them out in fields or along tree lines...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Known buck bedding areas as well as trails leading in and out are a good place to look. When following these trails out of the bedding areas, if you get to a ravine or a fence in which the deer has to jump, check that area closely. His impact landing often cause the loose antlers to fall. Another place is if you know where and have access to areas hunters have feeders at. Corn and soybean fields are hot if the fields are harvested with an older combine and some of the stalks are left in the field. 
Remote, ponds and watering holes are another. The bucks constant up and down head movement while eating/drinking will help the loose antlers fall off.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

thanks a lot guys for the tips!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Focus on bedding areas, hillsides that get sun in the early morn, and heavily used trails.......... cover as many miles as possible......... last, be relentless by going much as possible..........


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek (Jul 15, 2012)

Training labradors to hunt for sheds is becoming very popular.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Never actually went shed hunting, but in almost 5 decades of grouse hunting Ohio, most years when the season went until the end of February, I've found 4. One small four point and 3 forkies. Most of the cover we hunted was heavy and much of it had evidence of deer bedding. I've also heard that feeding areas are a good place to look.
I think Kevin is correct, find places with lots of deer and cover lots of ground. It can be a crap shoot - found two nice 4 points driving out our driveway in 2 years. Also, you gotta beat the critters to them.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Walk as many corn/soybean fields as possible. Also fence lines. 

Last year me and my 4 year old found one big set and half of another. All in cut corn.


----------

